# Any Traeger Owners Here? Disappointed with 'smokiness' so far..Help?



## vbgore (Apr 28, 2014)

*I made a whole Boston butt and then some pulled pork/sausage stuffed mushrooms and also some chicken breasts. Everything was OK..but I'm not seeing a lot of actual smoke while cooking and I'm not getting enough smoke flavor. All I have used so far is applewood, not sure how much that matters. Anyone have a Traeger and experiencing this problem? Any suggestions?*


----------



## glocksrock (Apr 28, 2014)

Apple wood has a very mild smoky flavor, you may want to try something stronger like hickory. Make sure the smoke you do have is thin and blue, not white and billowy.


----------



## vbgore (Apr 28, 2014)

Not sure how to make sure the smoke is any particular way/color. I'm using Traeger pellets and they are what they are. I was thinking it might be the applewood..but there doesn't seem to be much smoke present during the cooking process its self. When using my ECB with charcoal and wood chips I get a TON of visible smoke. Wondering if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2014)

I am a coal burner but have heard that there are better brands of pellets out there. I think if you look at the ads on this site you will see the Amazen smoker guy's advertisement. He sells high quality pellets I believe. He also has smoke generators that add the perfect blue smoke you want to your pit. I know some guys here in my town that have pellet smoker grills and that might be what you have to do to increase the smoke flavor a bit. I am sure someone will be along shortly with more knowledge than I have about the matter.


----------



## vbgore (Apr 28, 2014)

See Traeger says if you use wood pellets other than theirs, you void the warranty. So...not sure how to approach that one. I can understand that perhaps since it's applewood it is more mild, but even the volume of smoke just seems low compared to charcoal.


----------



## davfop (Apr 28, 2014)

I noticed the same thing. I returned my Traeger and got a Landman Smokey Mountain Series electric smoker. I've been using hickory chips and have got much better results.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2014)

Check out the amazin tube smoker http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/amaze-n-pellet-smoker/reviews/4835 or pellet smoker. I think that is what you need. It seems like they are more for cooking than smoking so you might have to do something like this. You can use pellets, or sawdust in those as well. Lots of guys do this.


----------



## vbgore (May 3, 2014)

I saw the one made for pellets..trying to figure out exactly how I use that in my Traeger. Not too clear hot it attaches to the fire box. Any suggestions anyone? Have you guys ever used one of these?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/amaze-n-pellet-smoker/reviews/4835


----------



## graywolf1936 (May 3, 2014)

I have a Traeger and get plenty smoke.  May I suggest you understand the "P" setting on your grill.  I would also suggest that you  try a few different brands of good pellets.













102_2312.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Mar 4, 2014


----------



## tjohnson (May 4, 2014)

vbgore said:


> See Traeger says if you use wood pellets other than theirs, you void the warranty. So...not sure how to approach that one. I can understand that perhaps since it's applewood it is more mild, but even the volume of smoke just seems low compared to charcoal.


Traeger pellets are 75%+ filler wood like oak or alder, and the rest if the flavor wood on the label....MAYBE?

Traeger owns a patent for Adding Flavored Oils to wood to make "Flavored Pellets'

Yes Folks, you can buy "Hickory Flavored Oil" or "Apple Flavored Oil"

Chemists can make just about any flavor these days!

Cruise the internet, and you'll find the info or PM me and I'll send it to you

Use a good quality pellet and stick with it

If you dig Traeger or it's all you have access to, by all means go for it

There are many other choices on the market like Lumberjack, BBQrs Delight, BBQ Select and others

The 12" Tube Smoker is a GREAT addition to any smoker or grill

You don't have to mess with "Smoke Mode" on your controller, and can produce good consistent smoke for 4 hours

No special pellets are necessary.  Use the pellets you have on hand

Below is a pic of a prime rib I smoked for Christmas

The Tube Smoker sits along the back wall of your Pellet Grill

What's cool about the tube, is you can use cheaper "Blended Pellets' for fuel in the hopper, and 100% Flavor Wood in the Tube for your smoke.

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS

Currently running 10% Off + Free Shipping













IMG_1013.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## hap12 (May 4, 2014)

I've been using the traeger pellets in an amazen pellet smoker tray sitting in the bottom of my electric smoker (mes40) and they give off plenty of smoke. I don't have experience with your smoker, but was researching them as I was considering one because my old charcoal smoker has seen better days. But I decided on the mes40 instead.

But anyways, the traeger pellet smoker, from what I understand, correct me if I am wrong, and quite often I am. The burner burns the pellets for heat and has a combustion blower, just like a pellet stove. The forced combustion induces excessive air into the pellets for a more efficient burn which burns off any gasses given off buy the pellets, which leaves little to no smoke.
2 cents worth from my pocket, but I didn't buy one so I could be entirely wtong here, just what I gathered from my own research. 
Happy smoking!


----------



## vbgore (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all of the input. I LOVE the Traeger, it's just that I'm used using a Brinkman bullet shaped smoker with charcoal and wood chips and I get A LOT of smoke that way. I am going to try one of the amaze-n-pellet smoker trays, seems like that will solve my issue.


----------



## hap12 (May 4, 2014)

They work awesome as long as there is room in your smoker to  set one. If not, they make a tube one that doesn't look like it takes up much room.


----------



## tjohnson (May 4, 2014)

Don't get the tray, buy the 12" Tube

Todd


----------



## goliath (May 4, 2014)

i run a tube in my Louisiana Grill and love it. even though i get some smoke that seems to come and go as the temp fluctuates a bit..,.... im a real smoke pig and like the extra and more consistent that i get with the tube smoker. and as Todd says ya can run a good quality pellet in the tube and a cheap blend in the hopper.

Goliath


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 6, 2014)

vbgore said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I LOVE the Traeger, it's just that I'm used using a Brinkman bullet shaped smoker with charcoal and wood chips and I get A LOT of smoke that way. I am going to try one of the amaze-n-pellet smoker trays, seems like that will solve my issue.


For the record, if "A LOT of smoke" was white and billowing, l that was not a good thing. You actually should not be seeing a significant amount of smoke coming from your smoker at any time. If you are looking for a lot of some, you are creating creosote and that's not healthy.


----------

